# My HTPC setup



## SirKenin (Apr 27, 2008)

I spent some time today setting up my HTPC display.  Enjoy:


----------



## porterjw (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the display.

How many watts on those speakers?

You don't strike me as a gamer.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 27, 2008)

They're Paradigm Reference Studio 100.2s.. Rather old now I suppose. Max input 210W, max amp power 350W. There is a Rotel amp bridged mono on each one, 180W a channel. Seems to be plenty.

I like playing games when I have spare time, particularly Crysis, Quake 4, etc.. Unfortunately I don't have much spare time.


----------



## vroom_skies (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking good, the room looks a bit crowded though lol.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 27, 2008)

lol. It's in one corner of the reception area of my office. The problem is not being able to relocate my multifunction.. I would have to have Bell come in and wire up another phone jack somewhere else.

EDIT: My God.  I'm just working on a server for a client and I decided to crank some Billy Talent.  This X-Fi Fatal1ty, on this setup, is absolutely astounding.  Good thing there's noone else in the building today.... cuz this place is just rocking...   I love it.  Thanks Omega.  Great card.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 27, 2008)

For fun, here are the specs of the system:

Intel E8400
Asus Striker Extreme
Antec 900
Antec TruPower Quattro 1000W
4 GB OCZ Gold GX XTC DDR2-800
8800 GTX 768 MB DVI > HDMI input
Asus PhysX
SB X-Fi Fatal1ty
2 x Pioneer DVD/RW SATA
WD RaptorX 150 GB
WD Raptor 74 GB
Seagate 7200.10 750 GB
Sharp Aquos 1080p @ 1920x1080 
Vista Ultimate

ThermalTake DH102 w/ 7" touch screen and remote
Orion 585W PSU
Asus P5E-VM HDMI
2 GB OCZ DDR2
Intel E6450
1000 GB hard drive (2 x 500 GB)
LG Blu-ray/HD/DVD/CD/RW Super Multi SATA
Intel HDMI video and audio output
Vista Premium

Logitech MX5000 Laser Bluetooth kb/mouse

Rotel RSP-960AX Surround processor
Rotel RCD-965BX cd transport
2 x Rotel RB-960BX bridged mono (one for each main channel)

Paradigm Reference Studio 100.2 monitors
Yamaha YST-SW150 active subwoofer

Chord Carnival bi-wire speaker cables
Transparent Audio Musiclink interconnects (preamp to amplifiers)
Chord Chameleon 2 interconnects (CD to preamp)
Esoteric Audio Superlink CD interconnects (TV to preamp)
Aperture interconnects (preamp to subwoofer)

APC Back-UPS RS 1300


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great! How quiet is the HTPC? Silence is usually highly regarded in media PCs.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 28, 2008)

It's actually whisper quiet. That's why I used the Orion PSU, because it's 120mm fan is silent.  I'm quite impressed with the TT DH102 overall. The only other case I've seen this quiet is the Sonata III from Antec.


----------



## Tuffie (Apr 28, 2008)

Dang that's sexy.

I hate being so poor lol.

Tuffie.


----------



## Vizy (Apr 28, 2008)

damn nice sirK

probably would've been better if it was an AMD


----------



## OvenMaster (Apr 28, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> For fun, here are the specs of the system:
> 
> Intel E8400
> Asus Striker Extreme
> ...



I'm especially impressed with the audio gear, SirK. I'm on a forum where your speakers would be considered essentially "new" rather than old, as well as very much sought after. I'll bet those ICs weren't exactly cheap, either. Nicely done.
Tom


----------



## Vizy (Apr 28, 2008)

OvenMaster said:


> SirK.



finally, SirK is catching on.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 28, 2008)

OvenMaster said:


> I'm especially impressed with the audio gear, SirK. I'm on a forum where your speakers would be considered essentially "new" rather than old, as well as very much sought after. I'll bet those ICs weren't exactly cheap, either. Nicely done.
> Tom


 
Thanks  Home audio has long been a hobby of mine. I bought all that stuff new and thus why I think I'm so excited about getting into this product. It gives me the golden opportunity to merge two of my biggest interests together.

The speakers are really, really impressive, I must say. Never does the sound quality cease to amaze me. Heavy as hell though. At 120 pounds each moving them around is a serious pain.

I would think there'd be much better out there now, but I haven't been haunting my old haunts lately either.

The ICs... No, they weren't cheap. I can't remember exact figures, but the batch there were somewhere around the $1500 - 1700 mark IIRC. That was several years ago now.


----------

